# Sad grooming day at Robison House.. bald babies



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I had to trim Emily down to nearly bald,she still has her fur around face and ears..she looks like a Chinese Crested right now.

I've been sick,plus so many doctor's appointments,sometimes 3 per week involving 2 and sometimes 4 hour drives each way that I just couldn't keep up.. I began having eyesight issues in July,eventually they found melanoma ,with biopsy and radiation it was treated,but the inflamation from Sarcoidosis is still causing sight issues and pain in my eyes..
Since then they've found granulomas ,Sarcoids in my lungs and in most of my organs and in my brain ,adding neurosarcoidosis to my list...so my prognosis isn't good.. 

So shaving them down is my only option as my health deteriorates.. I have a few good days here and there so I do what I can.


Al hates to brush them out so he kinda just gives them a brushover and doesn't get deep to the roots which caused them to matt even worse..

Bitsy was the first one,I shaved down last year and Emily was today,both absolutely hate being groomed, Bitsy because she''s deaf and blind and it scared her... Emily is cottony so she matts just looking at her..lol, not sure if I will have to do Sasha that far down , then Amber maybe too..

I feel sad to shave them all down since that beautiful long fur was what attracted us to the breed..They're so much more than just pretty hair though,so I have to think of their health and comfort..

Bitsy is incontinent so shaving her short is best for her..

All my babies are 13-15,so they're getting older and it's harder for them to sit still for grooming..

I just want to do whats best for all..


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You are an angel. You need to do what is best for them. It is so difficult when battling as much as you have been and kids are getting older. Short hair is better for them at their age; it certainly does not hurt them.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Michelle I am so sorry you are having issues. Melanoma is evil. Shaved baby cuddles are just as good as longer hair cuddles.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Michelle, I am so sorry you continue to go through so much. I do think about you every day ... and, I especially say a little prayer that your eyes will heal so that you can continue your beautiful art work. 

Sometimes I feel sad that so much emphasis seems to be placed on beauty ... for us, and for our fluff babies. For our fluffs ... I have always told Snowball that I would still love him even if he was bald. And, I know you feel the same way about your babies.

Emily and Bitsy will love having less hair right now. What matters to them is just feeling comfortable and being loved by you and Al. 

You are being the best mommy to all of your fluff babies. I admire you for all you do ... and, especially as you continue to endure so much with your own health issues. 

Hugs and love for you, Michelle.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hair is greatly over-rated Michelle. It is the love & attention that you & Al offer that keeps them warm. Our love & prayers go out to you, today & always. Take care of your dear family & remember how much we care for you in our limited way. Big hugs.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle, don't worry about hat - just love your babies! I wish I could wave a magic wand and make it all better for you. Love to you, my friend!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Michelle, think of how soft they feel with short hair, I love how cuddly they feel when their hair is shorter. And they don't have to be brushed, one less thing to do. I bet that like people it makes them feel good to have a haircut.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm sure they are much happier not having to be brushed. You take such great care of them. You're in my prayers Michelle.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They sure want to cuddle now..I trimmed Sasha down a bit more but not bald,but poor Emily was just a mass of matts and I got most of them out before but she matts so badly..
She cried when I worked on them so I just shaved her down and will keep her short once it grows back a bit..

She looks so tiny now,,she looks the same size as Sassy the Chihuahua now..
She still has her longer hair on her head for bows though.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

When Oliver got older I shaved him down too. He didn't like being groomed as a senior pup. Normally after that he could go for about 6/8 months. He was sick and his grew super sloooow. 

Cancer sucks!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

My heart hurts for you, Michelle. Just remember your babies love YOU; they don't care about their hair and are probably happier without it. Y'all just snuggle up a little closer.

Hugs to you.


----------



## Pandora'sLocks (Dec 7, 2016)

I agree the dog's comfort is paramount. 

Our two Cairn Terriers Bandit and Roxie were fully capable of growing "hair to the floor" and we let it do so when they were young (they also looked ridiculous for Cairns!) 

I brushed that hair over and over but they would still get tangles -- not exactly the right hair texture to grow long & left alone it may have turned into dreadlocks... But when I clipped them short we never looked back, it was obvious they were much happier and both of them were brindled -- the tiger striping when the hair was about 1/2" was really striking and quite attractive. 

Happy New Year & Prayers for your health Michelle. Bless you and your babies!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Michele, you have been and are going thru so much, you did the right thing all around, take care, prayers for you always.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm getting used to seeing Emily bald,it will grow back eventually,she already seems happy to not being groomed so much.. I'll let it grow back some but she already seems happier.
She sure loves to snuggle to get warm and doggie sweaters work well plus no matting now..


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes I'm sure she loves it Michelle and yep they look cute in sweaters when their hair is shorter.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> I'm getting used to seeing Emily bald,it will grow back eventually,she already seems happy to not being groomed so much.. I'll let it grow back some but she already seems happier.
> She sure loves to snuggle to get warm and doggie sweaters work well plus no matting now..


I have read many times that fluffs who have had long hair seem to be so happy when their hair is cut shorter. I am thinking maybe because that even the smallest mats ... it must feel very uncomfortable when grooming and while trying to untangle a mat. Although I comb and brush Snowball ... he can still get little mats under his arms/legs when he wears sweaters and after walking outside. So, now I always keep that area cut very short there. 

Both long and short hair can look beautiful on Maltese. So happy to read the Emily seems happy without long hair.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Michelle, I am so sorry you are having more health issues. The babies are so loved. You and Al are wonderful parents.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Michelle, Hi there, I was just thinking of you and wanted to wish you the happiest of new years. I hope your health improves every day and you can create even more beautiful artwork. Love and hugs to you, Al and the fluffs.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I keep Daisy short, about 6mm to 9mm. I would like to grow it out but she matts horribly as her hair is cottony and has a bit of a kink to it. I don't think she minds though because she hates to be brushed.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Michelle I finally am back on SM, December was a terribly busy month for us. Michelle I have been praying for your health but didn't realize all you are going through. Hang in there Michelle we need you here. Your a fighter, don't ever stop.
As far as the fluffs, well I'm sure there happy to be cut down. When I'm busy or not feeling my best I look at my girls and feel so bad because they didn't get their weekly bath, they don't mind, just me. You cuddle with those babies, that's all they want. They just want to be close to you.
I love you, just always know so many of us love you, pray for you and wish we could be there to help you and Al.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Michelle, I don't know if you remember me, it's been a while since I've been on SM. I am so sorry your health has worsened. You are doing the best for your babies as always and it's better for you. Seems like there is no other choice so you shouldn't feel badly about it. A lot of us keep them in a short coat and you will find it so much easier. God bless you. Rockstar sends his love too. xo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's a lot easier to keep them short.They get into so much stuff and they get soft stools once in a while and it's easier to keep them clean.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I haven't been on SM and just learning of this-- I'm so sorry to hear of your health issues! _Cancer makes me angry too! _My own hubby recently went through prostate removal surgery due to prostate cancer....

In your situation cutting their hair short when you don't have the time or energy to deal with grooming long Maltese hair is a sensible & compassionate thing to do for your pup's sake and also for yourself in my humble opinion. Prayers & healing wishes for you!:heart:


----------

